# battery change o2r



## marcryan99

hi there from malta (europe)!
is anybody able to tell me how to change the battery in the o2r???
the next (usable) yamaha dealer is far, batteries I have, but no knowledge how to proceed!!!!
thanks!!!!-marc


----------



## Serendipity

Malta? In the Mediterranean sea? Very cool. What sort of technical work do you do?

Sorry, I can't help you, but I'm sure someone here can. Try asking in the Audio forum, you might get better results.

Welcome to the Booth!


----------



## SHARYNF

Here you go:

WARNING: During this procedure, all user stored data will be deleted. If the current settings and data are not expendable, create a backup before executing the Factory Reset. Backup Reference: MIDI Bulk Dump OM Pgs. 143-144 The following data will be deleted: Automix Memory, Scene Memory, EQ Libraries (user only), Dynamics Libraries (user only) Channel Libraries (user only), Effects Libraries (user only) and all other user system settings.

The 02R has an internal lithium (CR2032) backup battery that will need to be changed periodically. The status of the battery can be checked in UTILITY page 4. The battery only needs to be changed if the status message indicates 'VOLTAGE LOW'. It does not need to be changed if the status message indicates 'OKAY'.

Turn the 02R off. Do not attempt to replace the battery with the 02R on. 
Remove the 10 ten screws from the panel on the back of the 02R that has the Wordclock, Time Code Input, AES/EBU, and MIDI connections. 
Carefully pull the panel out. 
The battery will be on the left hand side, as you face the rear of the 02R. Remove the battery and replace it.

The 02R will now need to be reinitialized.
Press and hold down the left cursor button while turning the power on. 
Continue to hold the buttons down until a dialog box appears on the display which reads:

PLEASE CONFIRM
Initialize memory
[ ] Cancel [ ] Execute

Using the cursor buttons, navigate to the ''EXECUTE option and press [ENTER].

Hope this helps
Sharyn


----------



## derekleffew

SHARYNF said:


> ...The 02R has an internal lithium (CR2032) backup battery that will need to be changed periodically. ...


 Since this is the *second* reference today to this battery, I guess posting a source would not be inappropriate. 

Cyberguys.com - Newsun CR2032 Coin Cell Lithium 3V 5 Pack - Retail

Sell the other four in the pack, at a profit!, to the lighting guys for use in their SpotDots and Strand 520i's.


----------



## Chris15

Welcome Aboard Marc.

Derek, why would someone in Malta be ordering their batteries from the US? Please don't tell me the US consider a CR2032 difficult to procure... It's a watch battery and can be had at all those usual outlets. Heck, Rat Shack sell them, but at 4.99 EACH compared to your 5 for 2.99...


----------

